# How often do slings moult?



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had my first sling since 7th Nov and it's moulted once, on 10th Dec. I feed it 3 times a week with either 2 pinhead crickets or 1 slightly larger cricket. I know it's not exact and every T is different, but I wondered if there was a rough estimate?

Btw, it's a Mexican Red Knee if that helps. I know they are slow growers :whistling2:

Thanks


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

i've got to g.rosea slings had them for a few weeks and have not molted yet, they are the same age but one is bigger than the other


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't have a clue how old my sling is. He came out of his moult about 40% bigger than before, but he is still only about 1cm. There was a tiny shed skin in his cannister with him when i bought him, so I know he's moulted at least twice! Taking forever to grow though, lol.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Different species moult quicker than others and it will depend on what temp and how often you are feeding.

Most smithii slings I have had moult about every 6 - 8 weeks but I keep mine slightly warmer than 'recommended'.


----------

